# Belkin Infinito CVs



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I came across this and thought I would share. I'm not a fan of the celeste and green combo. It seems like they just should have selected one or the other or went with a black base and green and celeste highlights or something.

Bianchi Reveals The Belkin Team Issue Infinito CV Bike | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> It seems like they just should have selected one or the other or went with *a black base and green and celeste highlights* or something.


They did *that*, didn't they?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> They did *that*, didn't they?


Nah, way too much celeste for it to work IMO. I am talking about all black with green and celeste highlights along the lines of what they did with Team Androni's Sempre Pro bikes or something like that. 

Franco Pellizotti's Bianchi Sempre Pro - First look | BikeRadar


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You never can have too much Celeste.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> You never can have too much Celeste.


Lol...


----------

